# Terror Syndicate



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

As many of you do I also have a large collection of Halloween Ambient music, sound effects, fun songs etc.... way more than I could ever use on Oct 31 but it's fun to listen to just the same....

A couple years ago I stumbled on Terror Syndicate While searching the web for more music, even though they didn't have samples I was intrigued and TS seemed to have a good reputation online so I bought the first CD, Dark Soundscapes, WOW. I have since gone back and bought each new CD (Dark Soundscapes 2 and 3) as they came out, I was not disappointed, even after paying a premium price for each CD (they ain't cheap folks....)

These are much "darker" than Nox Arcana/Midnight Syndicate/Virgil etc (All very good products as well and yes, I own all their stuff too.....) and get used a lot during this month, am I the only one that likes to play dark halloween ambient music loudly in my car, sure I may get strange looks at the light, but in a nervous kinda way, muah hah hah.....

There is one sample up on the CD page I linked above but that doesn't really do the package justice..... I would seriously recommend these cd's for the home haunt!




On a related note, does anyone own the entire gore-galore library of sound effects, I have a couple questions....


----------

